# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Cinco años de trabajos de desmantelamiento de Zorita

## Jonasino

> 9 Febrero 2015 
> 
> El 11 de febrero de 2010 la Empresa Nacional de Residuos Radiactivos (Enresa) asumía la titularidad de la central nuclear José Cabrera, más conocida como Zorita, para llevar a cabo los trabajos necesarios para su desmantelamiento y clausura.
> 
> Enresa asegura que este desmantelamiento se ha convertido en un centro de interés mundial para la comunidad técnica y científica del sector. Cinco años después, el proyecto ha alcanzado cerca de un 70% de avance y, según la nota de prensa de Enresa, "está a punto de culminar el desmontaje de todos los grandes componentes del circuito primario, una vez que finalicen los trabajos de segmentación bajo agua de la vasija del reactor, así como del generador de vapor".
> 
> ZoritaEn paralelo a las últimas actuaciones en la vasija y en el generador de vapor, explica Enresa, se prosigue con el desmontaje del resto de componentes radiológicos de los edificios de contención y auxiliar, que presenta ya un avance superior al 80%. Asimismo, se trabaja en el acondicionamiento y expedición de los residuos radiactivos producidos al almacén de muy baja, baja y media actividad de El Cabril, en la provincia de Córdoba, y en la caracterización de los edificios que van quedando despejados. "Será ya a finales de 2016 cuando comenzarán las primeras demoliciones relevantes, que se prolongarán a lo largo del año 2017", señala Enresa.
> 
> Desde que comenzaron los trabajos, la masa total generada de materiales, hasta diciembre de 2014, ha sido de aproximadamente de 9.000 toneladas, de las que 6.000 corresponden a material convencional, 2.000 a residuos radiactivos y 1.000 toneladas a material desclasificable. Además, se han enviado 119 expediciones de material radiactivo al centro de almacenamiento de El Cabril.




Fuente: Foro Nuclear

----------

F. Lázaro (21-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

El 30 de abril de 2006 se desconectó la central, estuvo 4 años enfriándose y para el final de 2015, principios de 2016 debería de estar desmantelada:
http://www.enresa.es/files/multimedi...ico_zorita.pdf.
Según el calendario que dio ENRESA; al menos se llevan casi 4 años de retraso, ya que las demoliciones y restauración deberían de haberse hecho el año pasado.
Total, se tardarán uns 15 años desde que se pulsó el botón "APAGADO".

 A ver como va todo y si se hace bien.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

JMTrigos (19-feb-2015)

----------

